# went from 4.78 to 4.53 in only six hours and uner claims the rating is fair...



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

So, lastnight I started at a 4.78 and ended with a 4.53. I had 5 near pukers, 4 passengers who were mad at me for refusing more than 4 pax. And yet when I emailed Uber and explained this, they assured me that my rating is about right even though i argued that the dramatic decrease in rating in only 6 hours and how unfare the rating system is. Where do they get off by saying that the ratings are fair?


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

wrb82 said:


> So, lastnight I started at a 4.78 and ended with a 4.53. I had 5 near pukers, 4 passengers who were mad at me for refusing more than 4 pax. And yet when I emailed Uber and explained this, they assured me that my rating is about right even though i argued that the dramatic decrease in rating in only 6 hours and how unfare the rating system is. Where do they get off by saying that the ratings are fair?


How many rides do you have in overall? That is a really sharp decline.


----------



## PrettyAnonStill (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm over 500 and can still get a ~0.03 drop within a few hours. I no longer accept or stay online near college campuses.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Forget it, really just forget it.
I can check my one day ratings every day for 4 days each day it says 5 stars and yet my 7 day rating drops.
I've said it before and I'll say it again.
Unless you rating is at or near the deactivation point there is no reason other than ones own ego, to be concerned with ratings. Is it nice to have a high rating? Of course its nice, but that's all it is, nice, no more no less. Your pay is not affected by your rating.

If you absolutely must look at your rating regularly then watch the one at the bottom of the partner app. You'll get bored soon enough.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

"4 passengers who were mad at me for refusing more than 4 pax"

tell us more about those rides


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Unless you rating is at or near the deactivation point


Do you mean the "Please please please fire me so I can sue for employee status..." point?


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Courtney2010 said:


> How many rides do you have in overall? That is a really sharp decline.


I dont know. The online summary isnt accurate. It says I am currently, according to the summary, at 4.57 rating but it also says i have only done 69 trips. I know i have done alot more than that. Also, just last week uber sent me this email;

You're in the top 10% of partners! Hey William,

We just wanted to say congratulations for your fantastic ratings! You averaged at least a 4.85 during your past 100 rated trips. This is truly impressive. Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more great trips from you on the Uber platform.

Keep up the amazing work,
Uber
"


----------

